# tilting moment



## Azbent

Hola a todos, 

Estoy traduciendo información de una empresa de cojinetes de rotación y me encuentro con lo siguiente:

"Slewing bearing/drives can bear axial force, radial force and tilting moment."

Mi intento:

"Los cojinetes de rotación/dispositivos de accionamiento rotativo pueden soportar cargas axiales, radiales y momentos de vuelco."

Es correcto traducir "tilting moment" como "momento de vuelco"?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Así es como aparece en los manuales que yo tengo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## donbeto

Me inclino a concordar, pero ¿que tal 'momentos de inclinación'?


----------



## Azbent

Puede ser, porque en realidad no se trata solo de "vuelcos", me parece que "inclinación" es más general...


----------



## ziereis

A mi entender axial force sería un esfuerzo a lo largo del eje del cojinete, es decir, en dirección perpendicular al plano del mismo; radial force sería un esfuerzo en dirección al centro del cojinete y a lo largo del plano del mismo mientras que tilt moment sería una flexión que intentaría sacar al cojinete de su plano.

Por lo tanto, yo lo dejaría como *flexión* o *momento flector*. En realidad, esa flexión vendría provocada por cargas axiales aplicadas fuera del eje del cojinete y que generan una flexión (tilting moment) igual a la carga por la distancia al eje.


----------



## Azbent

Gracias!


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Tilting moment. Momento o par de vuelco, es como se conoce a este concepto en castellano y para estructuras fijas (edificios, torres de alta tensión, tanques, etc.). En estructuras móviles (vehículos o embarcaciones) también se conoce como Momento de inclinación, como ha dicho Donbeto.
Mucho menos utilizado en castellano es Momento de volteo, 
Bending moment. Momento flector o flexor es una cosa que puede tener relación pero es diferente.
En esta página, algo sobre Momento de vuelco, 
http://alojamientos.us.es/gta114/ma_cobreros/cap03.htm
Y esto sobre Momento flector 
http://www.construmatica.com/construpedia/Momento_Flector
Un saludo.


----------



## ziereis

Keahi lleva razón en que no son lo mismo el momento de vuelco que el momento flector y en que tilting es má bien vuelco que flexión, pero a mí se me hace muy raro que un cojinete "vuelque". Por eso sugerí flexión.


----------



## rodelu2

Se refiere a que el cojinete soporta esfuerzo radial (orientado en su diámetro), axial ( a lo largo de su eje) y lo que sería una combinación de ambos, esfuerzo de palanca.


----------



## Azbent

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, me queda mucho más claro todo


----------

